
Internships for High Schoolers - michael_fine
http://internproject.io/finding-an-internship/how-to-get-a-kickass-internship-as/
======
krrishd
I'm actually building an internship board for teens because of the problem
that most internships are targeted towards college-going students. Right now,
it's at [http://teen2geek.com](http://teen2geek.com), and I'll be sending out
beta invites to anyone interested.

